# already have Gnex and should i still get nexus 7?



## wake4x4ptball (Jan 27, 2012)

already have Gnex and should i still get nexus 7? will it have same features as my phone right now

-im looking for tablet to buy after christmas


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

If you're looking for a 7" tablet, yes.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

If you need more opinions check this thread

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/36703-Any-GNex'ers-Here-Also-Own-a-Nexus-7/Other-Tablet?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

For the price and what you get no other tablet can come close. As far as I know it will be just like your gnex phone. So you know rooting will be easier and you know you will get the updates in a timely manner. I am very happy with my n7 as I type this reply. Got my son a galaxy tab 2 for Xmas. While setting it up for him so it was ready to go when he opens it that I preferred my n7.

So if you want a tablet the n7 is a no brainer. Only thing I wish was if it had a SD slot.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yutzybrian (Jun 24, 2011)

I just got my N7 and I love it. It's nice being able to do the same things I do on my GNex, but more finger friendly on the larger screen


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

I have both and love them. No regrets, for $199, just get one anyways.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I enjoy my N7 but my thought is spend the extra $50 and get double the storage. IMO it's worth it to go from 16 to 32GB.


----------



## SD_Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

I'll add my voice to the chorus; as a happy Galaxy Nexus LTE user and recent Nexus 7 32GB owner, I freaking love my Nexus 7. It is everything I loved about my GNex, but in a bigger, even more user friendly (and still pretty portable) package. There's something to be said for the very similar environment. Once I had her rooted, TiBu and Nova Launcher backups did the rest. A bit of tweaking later, and the N7 is running fast and lean. The N7 is now my test bed, where my GNex can focus on stability and battery life. Easily the best +-$250 I've ever spent. I have big hands and prefer the 7in format vs the 10in as well.


----------



## mrrifleman (Nov 20, 2011)

i just got one about 10 days ago and i find it a perfect compliment to my GN. i went for the 32gb model (that's what we sell where i work, 16GB were impossible to find at the time). i love this tablet. it's big enough to be useful, small enough that i can carry it in my back pocket all day. i bought a tablet mount for the car and love using it in there for pandora, navigation, etc... using hotspot on my phone for connectivity. my significant other has commented numerous times how 'that thing has been glued to your hands since you got it!" she's clearly jealous.


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

I could not agree more with everyone else before. I have the GNex and just got the N7 for Christmas as it is great. I have only been on my laptop to rip a couple CD's and DVD's to move to my N7. Other than that everything is done on my N7 or GNex. One downfall however, my GNex screen seems so small now! Also after looking at the colors on the N7 I have been trying to figure out the setting to make my GNex the same colors because the display looks so much better.


----------



## SD_Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

kevmueller said:


> One downfall however, my GNex screen seems so small now! Also after looking at the colors on the N7 I have been trying to figure out the setting to make my GNex the same colors because the display looks so much better.


This.

Ever since getting my N7, I have been (unsuccessfully) trying to tweak the color settings on my LTE GNex in a Don Quixote-style quest to replicate the experience.

So far, I have only succeeded in making it worse...


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

kevmueller said:


> I could not agree more with everyone else before. I have the GNex and just got the N7 for Christmas as it is great. I have only been on my laptop to rip a couple CD's and DVD's to move to my N7. Other than that everything is done on my N7 or GNex. One downfall however, my GNex screen seems so small now! Also after looking at the colors on the N7 I have been trying to figure out the setting to make my GNex the same colors because the display looks so much better.


I want my gunned colors on my nexus 7. I like the look on my gnex and my nexus 7 looks washed out in comparison.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anon. (Aug 7, 2011)

YES.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

